# First time going to Surf City



## greenhornet73 (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm heading down to Surf City for the fist time during the week of August 2nd and could use any advice you guys have. I fish blues and stripers every fall up here in the Sound and Montauk but don't know what gear/ rigs I should bring down with me. I have an inland hvy 7' Ugly Stick Tiger rod spooled with 20# mono and a 10 1/2' lami surf rod with 30# fire line. Is the pier a good choice or I also have access to the beach right beside it from my beach house rental? I suspect the traffic will be pretty heavy down there so I am open to night fishing advice as well. Thank you for anything you are willing to share!


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Sounds like you already have the equipment you need to fish the surf or pier. There is East Coast Tackle store in the heart of Surf City, they can answer any current fishing reports for you while you are there. Good luck and let us know how you did.


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

A lot of sharks around, fun way to spend an evening after the beach has cleared out. I usually have more luck at night for most fish in the surf. Would also take a look at the east coast sports fishing report.


----------



## GoneCatching23 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'll be there the same week and from everything I've been reading (reports to random surf fishing searches), I think I may hit the New River Inlet along with trying some night surf fishing from near our rental beach house. We're staying at the northern part of Topsail near the Inlet. I called East Coast Sports and they have live mud minnows so I'll probably pick some of those up and try my luck with that along with some jigging and the usual cut bait. I have almost the same setup you have (M 7'6" Ugly Stik Inshore Select Spinning rod with a MH 10' Daiwa Emblem Surf Spinning Rod). Depending on the winds and current I'm probably going to be using the fish finder rig or Carolina rig and probably the standard blues rig (yellow and red float rig) with the surf rod and using Bucktails/Jigs with Gulp on the Ugly. I've caught nice flounder, Drum, and Blues on that Blues rig at both night and day. If you're a moon phase freak then the week we're going won't be a productive week, but I'm sure we'll be eating fish regardless.


----------



## greenhornet73 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Shark bait*



finfish said:


> A lot of sharks around, fun way to spend an evening after the beach has cleared out. I usually have more luck at night for most fish in the surf. Would also take a look at the east coast sports fishing report.


Thanks everyone for the advice. I would definitely like to try for sharks at night, is cut bait the best option for bait? Also could use tips for rigs, line/ wire leader weight? I can share advice with anyone for pacific salmon/ steelhead fishing up here on the Salmon River in NY for anyone interested.


----------



## GoneCatching23 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like most people are using fish heads... I may end up trying that also if there's nothing running.. Seems like it would scratch a good itch if you could land a 4-5 footer...


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Heads work the best, but any piece of cut bait will work. Pinfish, mullet, Virginia mullet will all work. They aren't real picky, but heads stay on longer. A short piece of wire will help with bite-offs. Heavy shock leader is needed, this will help a lot. It's pretty simple fishing. As large a bait as you can cast and preferably deepest water in the area. The search function will give you all the info you need for castable shark fishing. There are a lot of them in the surf this time of year, so you should have some luck. Be sure to have something long enough to get the hook out of their mouth.


----------



## wickt9 (May 13, 2013)

I haven't ever targeted the sharks but I have a larger rig this year so I may give it a shot. What's the best methods to handle them when landing? Is it generally just a better idea to cut the line rather than trying to fish a hook out? Just curious what you guys typically do.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Lots of ways to handle sharks. If you are scared/new you can leave them in the wash and cut the line close. (I always try to get them up and take the hook out.)
Or you can de-hook them and snap some pics. Long channel locks, de-hookers or bolt cutter for the hook work.
The bigger the shark the more weight that is on them when they are out of the water. Don't lift up bigger sharks as internals can be damaged just from their own weight.
What we do is bring them up where the waves run out and have them facing the waves. You can grab the leader, tail, or tail rope them depending on size. Then dehook them, snap a pic, and pull them back out. Keep them facing the waves and always pointed away from people. 
Smaller sharks tend to be more limber and wiggle. Bigger ones have more tail action (watch out for rash).


----------



## wickt9 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. We don't have too much that bites back up here in the mountains! And I'd hate to ruin a good vacation! I'm anxious to get one on a line sometime though. You mentioned a couple times to keep them towards the waves, does that generally keep them calmer or just a good idea to keep them away from people? We've landed most all the smaller and mid size fish in the surf and it feels like the time to step it up a notch.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Mostly just safer for the fish. The odd wave will keep them wet and possibly oxygenated a bit. Speed is the key, and if you are bringing them far up the beach you will end up keeping them out too long.
I once sat in the breaking waves for about a half hour to revive a poor little sharpnose. But hey, I love sharks.
When I go to return them, I pull them out and spin them around and then hold them until they start to swim off.
If you are not using heavy duty shark gear the fish tend to be pretty well played out and docile. If you skulldrag in a small one on a 12/0 they can be feisty when green.
They aren't that bad though. Had more problems with Muskies or a green bluefish to be honest. Buddy actually got bit by a Muskie that lept forward in the boat.


----------



## GoneCatching23 (Jun 13, 2012)

Great advice and thanks for sharing... I had no idea about the weight of the shark being an issue and not trying to lift them. I wasn't planning on doing any shark fishing next week but after reading some of the post on here I'll be bringing a heavier rod now just for that while I'm trying to get my elusive trophy DRUM... Wait if there are reports of sharks being in the area, is that going to cut down on the amount of other game fish running in that area???? Might be a dumb question but just thought about that....


----------



## greenhornet73 (Jul 24, 2014)

Good question. By the way, I will be in Surf City for the coming week staying in one of the duplexes right on the beach next to the pier and hoping to do some night fishing right behind the house. Don't know what the terrain is like in that stretch but hoping to connect with something. Anyone have any luck in that area? Feel free to stop over and have a beer with us if in the area


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Sharks should be thick, but most are smaller. You can run into something big inside of the sandbar though. Probably baby blacktips and sharpies, but there should be some nice blacktips around.
Should be mullet in the surf, I have had luck for pomps out past the bar. Blues might be running glass minnows up and down the beach. They are fun.
Better luck for pups and flounder in the sounds.
Surf City pier is showing mullet, spots, some spanish pomps and a couple kings. 
Hey Greenhornet, you are from my old stomping grounds. The muskies (Tigers) in my albums are actually from Otisco lake.


----------



## greenhornet73 (Jul 24, 2014)

no way. I'm actually on onondaga hill and otisco is 15mins from my house and I do most of my walleye fishing there. this spring they were running huge, biggest was a 26" 10#. haven't landed a tiger in 3 years but used to have a lot of luck with them back when I could catch my own redfin shiners near my house and bring them to the causeway just before dark


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

My buddy's fishing page:
https://www.facebook.com/Cnyfingerlakesfishing

He mainly fishes Otisco for Tigers but we have caught big smallmouth and walleye there too. Lots of Tigers in there. They are kind of like freshwater sharks!


----------



## greenhornet73 (Jul 24, 2014)

yeah i still have a faint scar on my shin from a 24 lb'er that thrashed in the boat. it came to 5 minutes later after being thumped between the eyes with a bat on lake neatawanta in fulton.


----------



## greenhornet73 (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow thats a nice photo page. A guy i went to high school with lives in nc now and runs a charter business somewhere down there along the coast. Ever hear of the name chris slamzynski?


----------



## greenhornet73 (Jul 24, 2014)

he's big into puppy drum and trout fishing off a skiff


----------



## GoneCatching23 (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah ive been keeping my eye on the past reports and like you said (pods) most of the Drum and flounder seem to be hanging inshore... I've looked back at some previous post about the New River Inlet and seems to be a waste of time (if the current is ripping) but I've tied some of Skinners bucktail rigs (gotta check the youtube vid out if you havent) and gonna shoot for some flounder there in the morning.. Still planning on picking up some mud minnows and bringing my sand flea rake so should be covered on bait... Weather still looks a little iffy first part of the week... greenhornet keep me posted on youse guys success and I'll do the same since I'll be further North. Might have to take you up on the beer offer if your side is catching all the fish haha... No worries though I always BMOB or Maker's... Good luck and find the Slough and Goooooo!!!!


----------



## GoneCatching23 (Jun 13, 2012)

greenhornet73 said:


> he's big into puppy drum and trout fishing off a skiff


That's generally how we fish.. We got a skiff down at CB and love hitting up buzzard bay...


----------



## GoneCatching23 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well it looks like from the reports that came out today there have been some success from the surf on the surrounding beaches along with Topsail... keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Def keep us updated when you are there. 
And Hornet, name doesn't ring a bell but I am inland most of the year.
3.5 weeks left till we head down there. Just need to pick up one more castable shark setup and make some more bottom rigs. The Rods are on sale at Gander too.


----------



## greenhornet73 (Jul 24, 2014)

I will keep you all posted on how I make out while I'm there since I will have my laptop with me. Hoping the weather cooperates, forecast doesn't look too great for beach weather to keep the kids happy. Regardless, my evenings are free once they are ready for bed and it is shark time!


----------



## greenhornet73 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey by the way, I am hoping my spinning surf rod set up has enough line on it to handle something decent (250 yed of 30# fire line). If not have have a 7' muskie casting rod with a penn 209 on it that I use to diamond jig big stripers and blues with but have never tried casting it. Will those reels actually cast a decent distance? I fear a serious birds nest may be in my future.....


----------



## Bill Brandyberry (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm going to try my 209 in the surf also when I go to Topsail here in a week. The 209 isn't a big distance casting reel but I can get it out there. I have been casting my 209 for over 15 years. I found out if you dont want crazy birds nests with the 209 and embarrassment in front of people by saying tons of cuss words dont cast the 209 with braid. LOL


----------



## GoneCatching23 (Jun 13, 2012)

greenhornet73 said:


> Hey by the way, I am hoping my spinning surf rod set up has enough line on it to handle something decent (250 yed of 30# fire line). If not have have a 7' muskie casting rod with a penn 209 on it that I use to diamond jig big stripers and blues with but have never tried casting it. Will those reels actually cast a decent distance? I fear a serious birds nest may be in my future.....


I hope that's good enough cause that's basically what I'll be using (Spinning rod sizes)... I really hope its not as windy during the day as it looks on the forecast, then again I have been out on Portsmouth when the gust were mid 20s...


----------



## greenhornet73 (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok cool so you're saying there's a chance.....I have 2 of the penn 209's both spooled with mono, one has 25# and the other has 50#. I think I may take a few practice cast with just a 4 oz. weight on it to get the feel before rigging up. Thanks


----------



## greenhornet73 (Jul 24, 2014)

all I know is I landed a 20 lb bluefish off a beach and it spooled me just about down to the knot with my spinning surf rod set-up with 30# braid. that's why i'm bringing my casting reels just in case


----------



## GoneCatching23 (Jun 13, 2012)

Not sure when you're getting down there but if its Saturday then low tide is around 6:45 pm and that will give you a good look at where to fish for the week. Also looking at Google Earth it doesn't look like we're going to need to cast really far at Topsail. for instance if you look at Nags Head from above you can see the Slough running all down the beach and the outer bar (Which is really cool IMO). Looks like Topsail doesn't have that outer bar in some places and maybe won't have to perform those Hercules cast to get it out there... I could be wrong cause I've never been to Topsail before but that's just what it looks like from the above view taken at that moment on Good Earth..


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

The bar in Surf City runs anywhere from 100-120 depending on tides. I can reach over the bar, but only with small bottom rigs. The beach is mostly flat but there are pockets. That storm might have cut some good sloughs too. Haven't been there yet this year.
If you cannot cast past the bar with a big hunk (I cant) of bait, there is a place that rents Kayaks by the week I think. Like $120 a week, which is kinda steep but it is cheaper than buying one.
My best shark luck is in small pockets adjacent to a point in the beach (usually formed by a cut or deeper area of the beach) and you can catch them 20 yards out at high tide. 
They will be there. 
My biggest mistake last time was trying to cast over the bar, when in fact I had my bait right smack dab on top of it. No sharks. Took a bit off the cast, landed in deeper water, and found fish.


----------



## greenhornet73 (Jul 24, 2014)

ok this is a dumb question but am I correct to say my target is just short of where the waves are initially starting to break? or is the bar fairly wide?


----------



## ncrabbithunter (Jun 22, 2012)

There are some good troughs right now.If your looking easy sharkin walk down to the bar at the south end at dark and throw cut mullet.Sharks and drum. Big blues too.Its a long walk but good fishing.Plenty of spoolers there.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

ncrabbithunter said:


> There are some good troughs right now.If your looking easy sharkin walk down to the bar at the south end at dark and throw cut mullet.Sharks and drum. Big blues too.Its a long walk but good fishing.Plenty of spoolers there.


Thanks, last time there I wanted to fish the south end inlet for some Bulls. Looked like a half mile or so walk?
I was hoping that last storm did some work, it was really flat last year at Surf City.
Hornet I would walk out as far as you can at low tide to see where the sloughs are. If you are close to a pier walking out there will help too. 
In the past the beach has been like a shelf with some dips. It changes almost all the time though.


----------



## greenhornet73 (Jul 24, 2014)

good idea, the pier is about a surf cast away to the south from our beach house. Starting to get the itch, heading down tomorrow evening after work and should arrive around 7 am sunday.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Careful on 81. On the top of the mountain by Hazleton it is down to 1 lane. We were just up last weekend for a quick visit, picked up a couple of nice 8' muskie casting rods my buddy wanted to get rid of. A St. Croix Mojo Bass and a Fenwick HMG. They are my new metal slingers. 
Definitely walk the pier and check out the color of the water to spot sloughs and get an idea of how the waves break on the bar.


----------



## greenhornet73 (Jul 24, 2014)

thanks for the heads up, I may try to go around that section.


----------



## greenhornet73 (Jul 24, 2014)

I am now in surf city and it has rained all day but the surf is strong. going to try a shark rig tonight and see what happens. anyone else down here this week?


----------



## GoneCatching23 (Jun 13, 2012)

Finally stopped raining so we headed to the SeaView Pier.... Just left cause rain started back One 17" blue, 4 croakers, and 2 Pinfish caught.. Hopefully get to fish some surf tomorrow well later this morning...


----------



## greenhornet73 (Jul 24, 2014)

cool, more than we caught last night off the beach. I hope this rain is done after today so the kids can amuse themselves while I try to get some more fishing in. East Coast sports was very helpful and gave me some good tips. I'll keep you posted how we do


----------



## GoneCatching23 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry this is late, but here are the pics from our N Topsail Beach trip Aug 2nd-9th. Black Drum, Flounder (except my bro caught 1 flounder off Seaview Pier), and Blue were caught from the surf at a public access off New River rd right near mile post 19 (there was a nice hole there which was evident at low tide). Had a couple more flounder but of course they don't count if they kick off in the wash before you can land them  .. All surf fishing was done with John Skinners bucktail rig with the dropper loop on my 7'6" M ugly stik inshore select.. Most of the fish bit the dropper hook except for the Black Drum... The flounder were bitting the 3" white Gulp Shrimp, the Black Drum bit the New Penny 3" shrimp and the Blue bit a yellow swimming mullet off the Dropper loop.... Could not get anything to bite at the New River Inlet. We fished with live mud minnows, cut mullet, bucktail rig, and frozen shrimp there.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Glad you had some luck with Skinner's rigs. We are all stocked up to head down Saturday.
Thanks for reporting back!


----------

